# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرکت در کنکور

## sjmbm

*سلام .
وقت بخیر. 
من متولد 69 هستم و مهندسی کامپیوتر خوندم . ( با دیپلم فنی حرفه ای ). 
حالا دوست دارم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . اول اینکه قانونا میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟ دوم اینکه کنکور نظام جدید یا قدیم ؟ سوم اینکه فرق این دوتا چیه ؟ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.*

----------


## jhasani

سلام
وقت شما هم به خیر

1. اگه مشکل نظام وظیفه نداشته باشید، میتونید با (دیپلم فنی حرفه ای+مدرک کاردانی) توی کنکور سراسری شرکت کنید.

2. برای شما، نظام جدید یا قدیم رو توی اطلاعیه ی سنجش بهش اشاره نشده بود(فقط گفته بود اطلاعات کاملتر در زمان دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری؛  میتونید از سیستم پاسخگویی اینترنتی سنجش، یا سیستم پاسخگویی تلفنی شون 02142163 و 02188923595 الی 9 بپرسید).

3. فرق نظام جدید و قدیم اینه که کتابهای نظام جدید کلا عوض شده. (شما صبر کنید تا مشخص بشه که آیا حق انتخاب بین دو نظام رو دارید یا نه)

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
1- از اونجایی که شما کارشناسی ناپیوسته هستید و اول کاردانی گرفتید ،  میتوانید در کنکور سراسری (تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی و هنر ) شرکت کنید ،  مدرک کاردانی معادل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا همان کالج هست.
نکته: به شرطی که مشکل مشمولیت سربازی نداشته باشید
2- شما چون دیپلمت نظام قدیم هست و دیپلم نظام جدید نیستید ، شامل کنکور  نظام قدیم میشید (دوم ، سوم و پیش دانشگاهی ) (نظام جدید: دهم ، یازدهم و  دوازدهم)
3- کناب های نظام جدید، با نظام قدیم تفاوت هایی دارن ، هم ظاهر هم مطالب  هم چیدمان ، سال 98 دو کنکور برای دو نظام هست اما از سال 99 به بعد فقط یک  کنکور ، یعنی همه با کتاب های نظام جدید باید کنکور بدن

----------


## sjmbm

> سلام
> 1- از اونجایی که شما کارشناسی ناپیوسته هستید و اول کاردانی گرفتید ،  میتوانید در کنکور سراسری (تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی و هنر ) شرکت کنید ،  مدرک کاردانی معادل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا همان کالج هست.
> نکته: به شرطی که مشکل مشمولیت سربازی نداشته باشید
> 2- شما چون دیپلمت نظام قدیم هست و دیپلم نظام جدید نیستید ، شامل کنکور  نظام قدیم میشید (دوم ، سوم و پیش دانشگاهی ) (نظام جدید: دهم ، یازدهم و  دوازدهم)
> 3- کناب های نظام جدید، با نظام قدیم تفاوت هایی دارن ، هم ظاهر هم مطالب  هم چیدمان ، سال 98 دو کنکور برای دو نظام هست اما از سال 99 به بعد فقط یک  کنکور ، یعنی همه با کتاب های نظام جدید باید کنکور بدن


ممنون از پاسخ جامعتون... من برنامم واسه قبولی تو کنکور 99 هستش (البته تو 98 شرکت میکنم) ، با این شرایطی که شما فرمودید ، یعنی سال 99 فقط نظام جدید کنکور برگذار میشه فکر میکنم بهتر باشه از همین الان کتاب های نظام جدید رو بخونم. درسته؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ممنون از پاسخ جامعتون... من برنامم واسه قبولی تو کنکور 99 هستش (البته تو 98 شرکت میکنم) ، با این شرایطی که شما فرمودید ، یعنی سال 99 فقط نظام جدید کنکور برگذار میشه فکر میکنم بهتر باشه از همین الان کتاب های نظام جدید رو بخونم. درسته؟


خواهش میکنم
چیزی که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده ، بله کنکور 99 فقط با کتاب های نظام جدید هست و دیگه دو کنکور برگزار نمیشه 
اما خب از اونجایی که همیشه اعتراضات داوطلبان هست ، ممکنه ( نظر شخصیم هست ) تعداد پشت کنکوری ها زیاد بشه و بازم تصمیم بگیرن دو کنکور برگزار کنند ، ولی خب خبر قطعی که دادن یک کنکور هست ، من فقط نظر شخصیم رو گفتم.
اگر شما چنین هدفی دارید بله ، بهتره همون کتاب های نظام جدید رو بخوانید ، البته چون تا به حال کنکوری برگزار نشده از این نظام ، هنوز بهترین منابع توی بازار مشخص نیست دقیقا ، ولی خب موسسه های مشهور ، همیشه خوب کار میکنند ، از قسمت منابع میتوانید منابع نظام جدید رو پیدا کنید.

----------

